# Felton Guarantees Bobcats Will Make Playoffs



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Raymond Felton still says the Charlotte Bobcats are going to the playoffs.

He remains adamant they would have fulfilled a prediction he made and reached the playoffs last season -- if not for injuries to Emeka Okafor, Gerald Wallace and Sean May.

Felton, a second-year guard, predicted Tuesday the Bobcats will make the playoffs in 2006-07 if they stay healthy.

"It's playoffs. Definitely," Felton said during a news conference to promote the Bobcats' Oct. 17 exhibition with the Washington Wizards at North Carolina, where he played in college. "We have that type of talent. And I have that much confidence in my team."

LINK


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Blasphemy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Bobcats have a nice core of players, but the battle between the last three spots in the East is between Orlando, Indiana, Milwaukee, Washington, and even Toronto, Boston, and New York. In my opinion, the Bobcats will not finish better than those teams, future injuries aside.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I disagree, but if Felton can do it I wll be thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not sold on that at all.If we could either get Ely back or get something comparable in return I'd feel our chances were a good deal better.I really wish we'd done something to get a good SG,because I just don't think that Morrison or Wallace are going to be able to play SG.Of course it's not necessarily in our longterm interests to make the playoffs.A lot of good players should be available in the first dozen picks next year and there will also be some good free agents.

A little luck and some smart moves after next season could make the Cats better than just a playoff team.Personally I don't care that much about just making the playoffs if we're not going to be good enough to make it out of the first round.I would really prefer that we make our plans for 2007-2008 rather than this season,and of course I'd like to see us move Knight and Ely for something that would help us win in the future.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Up and coming team, they can do it, reminds me of my Warriors. They coming be ready. I would also love to see a team like this make it to playoffs.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Would love to see it happen, it just wont as the team lacks the experience to do so.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:rotf: WTF...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Felton, a second-year guard, predicted Tuesday the Bobcats will make the playoffs in 2006-07 if they stay healthy.



It's that caveat, "...if they stay healthy" that's a killer. The Bobcats _don't_ stay healthy; we've all seen that.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> :rotf: WTF...



Whats so farfetched about it... its more then likely not going to happen but worse teams then this one have made it.

I'd rather have my point guard and team leader saying this and trying to achieve it then just accepting losing


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> I'd rather have my point guard and team leader saying this and trying to achieve it then just accepting losing


True. Credit to Felton for having the guts to shout out. :cheers:


----------



## Reidiculous13 (Jun 25, 2006)

You cant blame him for saying that every player wants there squad to go to the 'ship. The Bobcats wont be good like that untill another 5 years.


----------

